# 48V Phantom Power Supply $10



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*APEX APP2 Single 48V Phantom Power Supply*

L&M are clearing these out in their Oshawa store for $10. Regular price is $50. There was 1 left when I left the store Sat afternoon. I'm not sure if all L&M's are doing the same but if your in the market for a 48V phantom power supply, it's a great deal.


----------

